# Unroot Bionic .902?



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I have to sell my bionic







so I want to unroot it so that nobody knows it was rooted. I am on .902 with safestrap installed, if that makes a difference. What would be the easiest way to unroot it? Thanks everyone.


----------



## mendedtimbo (Dec 30, 2011)

I gave my bionic to my wife, but first I used rsd lite to get it back to stock. I'm sure you Google for the rsd. I'll be home in about ten hours if you still need help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

moto-fastboot the system.img
It will bring you back to stock and erase root.


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

eye_dea how would I do that and were could I get that file?


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Are you back on stock .902 now?
In the safestrap app, I would uninstall recovery. (that does not mean delete the app)
Grab the full 902 xml and charge up your phone.
You have to be on a PC.
Send me a PM when you are ready.


----------

